# encyclia cordigera var alba



## noel (Nov 10, 2009)

it flowered !!(not altogether though,one by one...)
the spray





the first flower




the second flower




the third flower




the fourth flower




the fifth flower




the whole plant




feel free to give your comment...


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice :clap:!!!!!!

What is it growing in??


----------



## nikv (Nov 10, 2009)

A nice bloom on a small plant! :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Neat..  I always assumed cordigera to be a large plant..


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2009)

Does it have the fragrance of the regular cordigera?


----------



## noel (Nov 11, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Very nice :clap:!!!!!!
> 
> What is it growing in??


it's growing in an artificial pumice media


paphioboy said:


> Neat..  I always assumed cordigera to be a large plant..


same here,maybe because it's an alba


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2009)

NIce.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 12, 2009)

:clap: :clap: WTG! Bet it smells lovely!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 12, 2009)

That's really nice!

Craig


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 12, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## noel (Nov 13, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Does it have the fragrance of the regular cordigera?


it smells like strawberry syrup,does the normal cordigera has that kind of smell?


goldenrose said:


> :clap: :clap: WTG! Bet it smells lovely!


yes,the smell is lovely and intoxicating,but not intense...


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 13, 2009)

This looks most interesting to me! I've always loved the species, but I considered it to be too large for my available growing space. Maybe an alba is the way for me to go.


----------

